# Improving Children's Forum



## Cruisingdad (Jul 21, 2006)

I would love to really get this forum going. I realize we will be limited because of the lack of cruisers or LA with kids. But Ii am open to all suggestions to make this forum better.

Brian


----------



## wingNwing (Apr 28, 2008)

I'm speaking as one without kids, or dogs, or cats, or even houseplants, here. But, it would be nice to attend cruisers gatherings that don't exclusively consist of people in the early years of retirement. Things that would make cruising work for people of all different (younger) ages might broaden the base, kids or no.


----------



## chall03 (Oct 14, 2002)

Good question Brian.

Will have a bit of a think about it.

We certainly got a fair bit of good info from here before we went cruising with the little one. It helped us to figure out how to make it work, and encouraged us that what we were attempting was not complete and utter folly.

Like you said in the other thread, I don't know if there is anything more that YOU can do beyond what you already do to make it happen. I think we all have to do a bit.

I guess practical discussions of what works for people is always good. If we can encourage people to go sailing with their kids whether it be for a day or a year, and give them the information and encouragment to do so confidently and safely that would be something. St Anna, you, Mimsy, Gui and others here all helped me feel like it was something that we could do, and that we should do.

Now if that doesn't work why don't we just post lots of cute pics of kids on boats???

Oh look there's one.....


----------



## Cruisingdad (Jul 21, 2006)

wingNwing said:


> I'm speaking as one without kids, or dogs, or cats, or even houseplants, here. But, it would be nice to attend cruisers gatherings that don't exclusively consist of people in the early years of retirement. Things that would make cruising work for people of all different (younger) ages might broaden the base, kids or no.


Great thoughts. Maybe even setting up meets?

Brian


----------



## Cruisingdad (Jul 21, 2006)

chall03 said:


> Good question Brian.
> 
> Will have a bit of a think about it.
> 
> ...


Great looking kiddo!

I would love to set this up such that we get a lot more cruising boats or LA (Live Aboards) with kids that feel comfortable posting in this forum and that would help set up meets and stuff, and WNW suggested.

Brian


----------



## lapworth (Dec 19, 2008)

I hope the best for this forum, We are about to adopt so I will need plenty of sailing with children advise.


----------



## chall03 (Oct 14, 2002)

lapworth said:


> I hope the best for this forum, We are about to adopt so I will need plenty of sailing with children advise.


Wow and congratulations.

Sailing with children is the just the same as anything else with children. You need patience, you sometimes need to make small adjustments but it is all so very much worth it.

Best wishes with the adoption.


----------



## engineer_sailor (Aug 27, 2011)

I am very interested in this topic. My wife and I just purchased a Catalina 27 and have a 2 year old and an infant ( 6 weeks old). The first outing this past weekend was successful thanks to having a large crew on board.


----------



## chall03 (Oct 14, 2002)

Hope you guys have a ball with the boat. 

We regularly sail with our (nearly) 2 year old and have just returned from fulltime cruising with her aboard. 

It pays to set the boat up to be as easy to singlehand as possible. The only time we have issues really now is sometimes hoisting the main and entering/exiting a slip.( Mummy is up the front, Daddy is on the helm and she wants to help out with everything)

Like anything the more you do it, the easier it all becomes. We actually find sailing with our daughter no more challenging than a trip to the shops. Safety is obviously a big focus, but we take the time to cross our t's and dot our i's and then happily venture out knowing we are in good shape.


----------

